# Hi from IN! :D



## ladyfern (Mar 27, 2012)

Thought I'd lurk the forums only but then realized I needed to stop avoiding the Introducing Myself topic 

I'm Aubrey and I got a mare, Angel, back in November. I had a horse (my Joe Baby  ) before (for 16 years) and when he passed away, I wasn't sure we were going to get another one. I wasn't sure I wanted another one. No one could ever measure up. 
Over a year went by and my family started to put feelers out for another horse when we found Angel. Her previous owner had been a wild teenage girl who outgrew Angel and went into the Marines. Angel had no grass whatsoever, no barn, she lived in a small plot of mud. She had rubbed herself raw in some places and she didn't spook at anything, despite dogs barking, little boys swinging ropes around her...nothing.
We took her home on 11/11/11, our not so little (16 hands!) Angel. 

Outside of horses, I'm an artist, working towards getting my art out into the world. My favorite subjects are anything nature related like flowers and wildlife and...horses.  
I've got some samples of my work here: Fine Art by Aubrey Campbell - Home

I also garden (flowers, herbs, watermelon,), daydream, read way too many novels (thank you Jane Austen) and run around barefoot. I love fairies and magical places that set my imagination wild.

I'm also a college student working from home, trying to hurry up and finish my homework so I get OUTSIDE again! 

Mmm...I think that pretty much sums it up. No matter how many introductions I do, I always leave something out.  Oh well.

Looking forward to meeting other horse crazies  I don't have anyone I can ask horse questions to and with Angel, I feel like I'm starting all over in the horse department since she's so different from my previous horse so prepare for a lot of questions!


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

welcome to the forum you have nice work what type of horse is Angel ?what do you ride trails-english western ? if possible post pictures thank you


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!! I agree with duffy please post some pics of Angel!


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

Hi Aubrey. I perused your gallery and I love your work. Welcome. I also would love to see some pics of Angel. Thanking you in advance.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I visited your gallery,too-the work you have posted is amazing-I really like the grey horse. Can you tell us smore about Angel?


----------



## ladyfern (Mar 27, 2012)

Angel is a Quarter horse, about sixteen hands high, chestnut colored, like a good luck penny.  Her previous owners said she's about eight years old, they didn't know her exact age when they got her.

I haven't officially ridden her yet since my saddle was made for a different build than Angel but I've been on her back and she....pretty much didn't do anything  She didn't try to take off, didn't shy away when I was on the mounting block, she just stayed put.
Normally, I ride western but I'd really love to ditch the saddle and go bareback. I tried some trails before with my previous horse but after a terrifying/exciting fall, I ride in the pasture now only. 

I haven't run into anything Angel spooks at yet. Dogs barking, cars, motorcycles, guns going off - she perks up to listen but she doesn't get skittish. She is very bright and animated sometimes though which is a change for me. My previous horse was a plodder, very easy going, a teddy bear. Angel is going to be teaching more than I can imagine, I'm sure 

She catches onto routine fast which I think will be my saving grace for working with her. She's got somewhat of a dominant streak though, she WILL NOT put up with something if it really irritates her. The last time we had her hooves trimmed, I hadn't fed her beforehand and she knew I'd broken the routine. She would not let us trim her hooves, rearing up, pulling away, but as soon as we fed her, she was docile as a kitten.

That's all I can think of off the top of my head. I hope to work with her alot this summer, once school is finished and I can devote a couple hours a day focused solely on her.


----------

